# Game 55: Phoenix Suns @ Atlanta Hawks (2/25)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (42-13) vs Atlanta Hawks (22-33) *

*When: Sunday, February 25th
Time: 4:00 Arizona
Tv: My45*
*Previous Meeting: 120-111 Hawks *

*Dr. Seuss' Quote's of the Game *
*(Quotes from the previous game)*

_"The opportunities are there and sometimes they are not,'' he said. "I'm not forcing the issue. I'm just taking what's given to me and going with the flow of the game and the flow of the offense. ... Sometimes I can get a big night, and some nights I can't get like that. Tonight, everybody was making that extra pass.'' - Shawn Marion

(Mike on Marion's play)
"That is scary what he did. He did it all tonight,'' Phoenix coach Mike D'Antoni said. "He guarded Garnett real well and did a lot of good things.'' - Mike D'Antoni _









*(Suns have been placed on GUARDED)*

*Clipboard Notes:*
*(Updated 2/23)*









 *Suns Review *


> MINNEAPOLIS, Feb. 23 (AP) -- The Phoenix Suns are back to their high-octane offense now that Steve Nash is healthy again.
> 
> Shawn Marion scored 27 points, Leandro Barbosa added 24 and Amare Stoudemire had 23 to help the Suns beat the Minnesota Timberwolves 116-104 on Friday night.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Raja Bell vs Joe Johnson*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Atlanta Hawks Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Mike Woodson*​


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It won't be easy game, cause Hawks isn't weak team, they showed it playing against Rockets and they beat them... So we have to play really smartly and Bell must defend JJ well and KT must do it with Josh Smith... If we keep them out of the game, there will be big posibilieties to take victory...


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

What a game for Amare Stoudemire, he scored 27 pts, grabed 9 boards, made 2 assits and blocked 2 shots in first half :yay: :worthy: :clap: An no mistakes or personal fouls :clap: Lets go for franchise record :yay:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

If he keeps this up in the 2nd half he's going to have a crazy stats game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win 115-106

Amare finished with 43 pts (14-25), 16 rebs, and 6 assists, and 3 blks. Might have gotten more if not for that 3rd qrter, where he had 1 pt 6 mins in. I had thought Sean (seuss) had jinxed him lol


*ATL-PHX Boxscore*


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Suns win 115-106
> 
> Amare finished with 43 pts (14-25), 16 rebs, and 6 assists, and 3 blks. Might have gotten more if not for that 3rd qrter, where he had 1 pt 6 mins in. I had thought Sean (seuss) had jinxed him lol
> 
> ...


Only Aylwin possesses the Jinxing ability.

This was a very entertaining game. It sucked that I had to listen to the Hawks' broadcasters.
Every minute, "Hawks can win. Suns don't play defense." I heard that. Then, in the Third
quarter the guy says. "I don't think the Suns play any defense."
Then, the fourth quarter comes. Suns totally shut the Hawks down for 4 straight minutes
and close out the game. As many have already said, it's when you get the stops.

Not much to say about Amare, he had an amazing game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> The Suns have visits left at Indiana on Tuesday and Philadelphia on Wednesday as they try to become the first NBA team to sweep its interconference road schedule.




Pretty impressive if they accomplished that.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Pretty impressive if they accomplished that.


Don't let Aylwin talk about it ... at all. Aylwin, you're banned from this conversation.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Awwww amare say it isnt so. I love josh smith but boy got nuts in his face. That dunk was sick.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It wasn't easy game, it is great that we son it :clap: JJ always love to score musch against Suns... I still can't forgive him for what he did... He went to Atlanta form money :curse: Amare had really amazing game, maybe somebody now from there I can download this game free??? In links wgich I know thre still isn't this match torrent...


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f57El16-Xqo

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f57El16-Xqo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f57El16-Xqo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Woo!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

GOOD GOD, that was sick.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

DraftExpress has the Suns picking 6th as of today..

My question is does Phoenix have the option of declining the pick, so they could potentially get a higher pick in next year's draft with no protection on the pick or do they get it the first year they are eligible?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> DraftExpress has the Suns picking 6th as of today..
> 
> My question is does Phoenix have the option of declining the pick, so they could potentially get a higher pick in next year's draft with no protection on the pick or do they get it the first year they are eligible?



I believe they have to take the pick if it is not top 3.

I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I don't think we have that choice. I'm hoping Hawks get top 3 somehow. I want it unprotected next yr.


----------

